# PowerBook G4 Titanium, quel OS ?



## Strik9 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Vieux geek PC, mais jeune switcher macbook santa rosa, j'ai eu la chance de récupérer un powerbook G4 titanium 550mgh avec 512 de ram. MacOS 10.1.x y est installé. Sachant que je destine cet ordi à faire un peu de bureautique, du net et peut-être écouter un peu de musique, j'aimerai mettre à jour l'os. 

Lequel me conseillerai vous ? Puma, Tiger ? ou est-ce que ca vaut le coup de changer ? Je pense ajouter 512 de ram pensez vous que ça serait utile ?

Merci à tous par avance


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Strik9 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vieux geek PC, mais jeune switcher macbook santa rosa, j'ai eu la chance de récupérer un powerbook G4 titanium 550mgh avec 512 de ram. MacOS 10.1.x y est installé. Sachant que je destine cet ordi à faire un peu de bureautique, du net et peut-être écouter un peu de musique, j'aimerai mettre à jour l'os.
> 
> ...



J'avais le même que j'ai gardé presque 4 ans. Je te conseille Tiger sans le moindre doute, il tourne parfaitement. Et ajoute deux petites barrettes de 512 Mo, ce qui te fera une machine au poil 

En effet tu as de la chance, car j'ai du vendre le mien pour acheter l'AluBook. Et pourtant je l'adorais avec son design que je préfère à ceux en Alu 

Y en avait des Pécéistes dans le TGV avec leurs gros DELL qui regardaient la finesse de mon Titanium ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2008)

Tiger avec une RAM à bloc (2*512) et un DD à 7200 tours/min. ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## g.robinson (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai aussi eu cette machine. Le top du top !
Attention aux charnières. Il faut bien tenir l'écran en sont centre pour le lever et l'abaisser.
Elles peuvent être fragile...


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiger avec une RAM à bloc (2*512) et un DD à 7200 tours/min. ça fonctionne très bien.



Même à 5400, ça roule bien. En plus sur ces machines je change le DD en 5/10 minutes, les yeux fermés 

Trop facile par rapport à l'Alubook et son démontage fastidieux ...


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> J'ai aussi eu cette machine. Le top du top !
> Attention aux charnières. Il faut bien tenir l'écran en sont centre pour le lever et l'abaisser.
> Elles peuvent être fragile...



C'est surtout la première génération. Mais ça c'est la deuxième et elles sont plus solides. Mais il faut être prudent quand même.


----------



## Strik9 (15 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse, et pour le lien vers la ram!

J'ai vu que l'on pouvait également acheter les OS sur des sites US pas très chers, sont-ils en Français? (Excusez mon inculture, je suis encore en mode Microsoft... )


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Strik9 a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse, et pour le lien vers la ram!
> 
> J'ai vu que l'on pouvait également acheter les OS sur des sites US pas très chers, sont-ils en Français? (Excusez mon inculture, je suis encore en mode Microsoft... )



Les OS sont multilangues. Apple fait un seul DVD pour tous les pays 

N'hésite pas. OWC le vendait encore il y a pas longtemps, je suppose que les stocks sont partis ...

Sinon en occasion.


----------



## Strik9 (15 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour tout!


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Strik9 a dit:


> Merci pour tout!



J'ai adoré cette machine et je l'aurais bien gardé si j'avais pu ...


----------



## gazobu (16 Janvier 2008)

en déplacement j'utilise un Titanium 667 avec
2* 512MB ($115.98)
Hitachi 7200RP 80GB ($84.99)
Apple Mac OS X 10.5  ($107.50)
total $309.97 soit 209.70

roule ma poule, ça va plus vite qu'un macbook de base !

[les prix sont ceux d'aujourd'hui chez OWC]

édit: pour faire oublier que la bécane a 7 ans et pour être dans le coup il suffit de découper le "AIR" d'un sticker Nike et le coller dessus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Janvier 2008)

gazobu a dit:


> en déplacement j'utilise un Titanium 667 avec
> 2* 512MB ($115.98)
> Hitachi 7200RP 80GB ($84.99)
> Apple Mac OS X 10.5  ($107.50)
> ...



Faut pas exagérer non plus.


----------



## gazobu (16 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Faut pas exagérer non plus.



Ed je n'exagère pas, ce Tibook me sert uniquement en déplacement pour mettre à jour d' énormes feuilles Excel et pour l'avoir essayé, je te garantis qu'il fait tourner les macros de ces feuilles plus vite qu'un Macbook (premier modèle 1.6/1Gb)


----------



## BlueVelvet (17 Janvier 2008)

Je suis sur PB G4 Alu mais ai été longtemps sur Titanium.

Tiger / 10.4 me semble le meilleur stade d'OS... je me hasarderai pas sur Leopard, même si certains le font tourner sans problème...

10.4 et G4 sont en phase il me semble.


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2008)

Je viens d'acheter un Titanium 867 !!!

  

Ha que de souvenirs, et quelle belle machine. Il est quasi neuf !!!

Ce sera Tiger car il tournait très bien sur mon ancien TI550.


----------

